# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  xuất hiện ổ đĩa System Reserved

## queen98

mình đang sử dụng laptop vaio , win 7 64bit , sau khi phân vùng ổ đĩa thì xuất hiện ổ đĩa system reserved (b: ) , ổ đĩa lúc trước ko xuất hiện trong my computer , ai bik tại sao mà cách ẩn nó đi thì chỉ dẫn dùm mình nhé .. thanks

----------


## duannd

bạn kích chuột phải vào mycomputer chon anage chọn disk mangement rồi chọn ẩn luôn đi la xong ok

----------


## Binhboong92

mình đã bik cách khắc phục rùi , mình lỡ đặt ký tự cho nó nên nó xuất hiện , giờ xóa ký tự đi là xong =)) . dù gì cũng thank bạn đã chỉ dẫn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

